
ZFS On Linux v0.8.0-rc4 adds TRIM, native encryption, direct I/O and much more - turrini
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/releases/tag/zfs-0.8.0-rc4
======
rolph
i thought a primer re: ZFS would be appropriate here.

[https://www.howtogeek.com/175159/an-introduction-to-the-z-
fi...](https://www.howtogeek.com/175159/an-introduction-to-the-z-file-system-
zfs-for-linux/)

